# Mailserver



## Shooter2k (30. August 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne über meinen Server mails empfangen und versenden.
Ich verfüge über ein pop3 postfach bei gmx und es genügt mir schon,
wenn der server mir die mails holt und in ein bestimmtest verzeichnis schiebt,
dass ich wiederum freigebe, um dann mit kmail die mails zu bekommen.
Später dann, habe ich vor auch die emails meiner Domain darüber zu empfangen und zu versenden.
Welches Linuxprogramm ist dafür am besten ?


DANKE 
mfg
henry


----------



## imweasel (31. August 2004)

Hi,

also unter Linux solltest du mir mal *fetchmail* ansehen.


----------



## Shooter2k (31. August 2004)

*fetchmail?*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Du meinst ich sollte fetchmail nehmen? Hat
dies einen Grund? Es gibt ja so viele Programme rund um Mail zB
Postfix, popper, sendmail , fetchmail etc... 

Ich werde mir jetzt mal ein Howto über fetchmail ansehen..
Bis dann
und Danke


----------



## Shooter2k (31. August 2004)

*Howto*

Halo noch mal,
ich habe ein super howto für pop3 und fetchmail gefunden:

< klick hier >


----------



## imweasel (31. August 2004)

Hi,

wenn du deine Mails auch sortieren willst, dann bietet sich noch *procmail* zusammen mit *fetchmail* an.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von imwheasel _
> *wenn du deine Mails auch sortieren willst, dann bietet sich noch procmail zusammen mit fetchmail an. *


procmail ist schon fein, aber nur solange, wie es bei Systemusern bleibt - bei virtuellen Usern sieht's übel aus ;-)



> Hat dies einen Grund? Es gibt ja so viele Programme rund um Mail zB
> Postfix, popper, sendmail , fetchmail etc...


Postfix und Sendmail sind MTAs und haben somit mit deinem Mailempfang nichts zu tun (du hast ja keinen MX für eine eigene Domain).


----------

